

NAND flash has at least another decade of life - jfruhlinger
http://www.itworld.com/storage/372612/despite-competition-nand-flash-has-least-another-decade-life

======
darkchasma
Predicting the future in tech is a fools errand.

~~~
a3voices
Ground and air transportation speeds haven't increased since the 60s.

~~~
darkchasma
Top ground speed transportation has roughly doubled since the 60's. If Elon
Musks hyperloop gets built, then you could see that become 3-4 times faster.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_speed_record_for_rail_vehi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_speed_record_for_rail_vehicles)

And there is of course the scramjet
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scramjet](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scramjet)
which set records in 2003 which is 10,000kph faster than the record set in 61.

~~~
CrankyPants
Right, so: like he said.

Blue-sky concepts which even the inventor himself doesn't want a piece of
aside, I don't think the scramjet qualifies as air transportation, unless
transporting an unmanned aircraft counts.

------
clicks
But rotational harddrives probably will:
[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9227382/60TB_disk_dri...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9227382/60TB_disk_drives_could_be_a_reality_in_2016)

Disc (yes, optical) media could also perhaps get in 1-6+TB range.

~~~
BCM43
By disc media you mean optical disks? A hard drive is, at least to me, disc
media.

~~~
CrazedGeek
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_of_disc](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_of_disc)

------
smackfu
>Flash memory isn't going to get any cheaper for another decade

That doesn't seem to be what the article is saying.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Exactly.

The article says that the cost of flash will stay at approximately 10x the
cost of traditional hard disks. Given that traditional hard disks are expected
to decrease in price, the title is not just misleading, it's flat out wrong.

This prediction does mean that it will decrease in price slower than it has in
the past, but that's all.

~~~
cpncrunch
Handy's prediction that prices will drop in 2015 when supplies increase seems
more likely (although I suspect it could happen before then).

